# help with powerhead for my 29 gallon?



## miataliker (Oct 15, 2009)

What is one of the best powerhead for a 29g tank?


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

can you provide a picture or what details of what is in the tank?


----------

